# Herpes



## Kamm (5 mo ago)

Can someone have breakouts of herpes for the first time after several years of exposure?


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Kamm said:


> Can someone have breakouts of herpes for the first time after several years of exposure?


I've heard that's the case, yes, but honestly you should just ask your doctor.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

From what I understand the answer is yes. Kind of like shingles coming to visit if you had chicken pox. It’s just a different form of herpes.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Kamm said:


> Can someone have breakouts of herpes for the first time after several years of exposure?


Go to the doctor because there's more effective treatment if it's done after the first outbreak.


----------



## DamianDamian (Aug 14, 2019)

You can go years without an outbreak and not pass it on even with unprotected sex until you have an outbreak. When you first contract it it can be very nasty, but over time can almost completely go away.


----------

